# Help! they shaved my Zoey.



## sanlyd (Oct 23, 2017)

Yesterday I brought Zoey in to have a puppy hygiene trim. They asked me if I brush her, I said every night it is our ritual. The groomer told me she was matted really badly, she showed me. It turns out I have been using the wrong brush and apparently just going over the matted hair. I asked if they can keep some of her hair. I live in NYC and it has been quite cold. She said she would try. When I picked her up she was not completely shaved to the skin but pretty darn close. She looks adorable but she is so tiny. She only weighs 2. 6 oz and now it shows. I am afraid she is going to get sick, I bought her a sweater to wear all day it's a challenge because nothing really fits her, she is so tiny. I am also afraid she is not going to be warm enough sleeping. Does anyone have any suggestions where to buy small clothes she needs an xxsmall and some of those are too big. I just want to keep her warm so any suggestions is much appreciated.
Happy New Year!
Peace...Sandra


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Tanner's Mom on here makes beautiful clothes for many of our fluffs - send her the measurements and she custom makes them - I believe she charges around $35. On esty's you can find people who will custom knit sweaters.

Mats are hard to deal with. I have tiny battery shaver that I use to get them out of Luck when he gets them. I actually comb him out before I brush him. You need to be gentle and go slow because you do not want to pull. But the comb will show resistance when you reach a mat.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Daily combing is a must - a brush doesn't always do the job as you've found. You might also see if you can find sweaters sized for guinea pigs - you might be able to find something at a specialty pet store.


----------



## sanlyd (Oct 23, 2017)

The groomer told me to order the Miracle Coat Slicker brush. I did. She also said to go in the opposite direction of the hair growth. She also recommended a comb. Do you have the information on Tanner's mom I would love to get something custom made that I know would actually fit her properly. I am trying to upload a picture so you can see how tiny she is.
Thank you. Peace...Sandra


----------



## sanlyd (Oct 23, 2017)

I do not know how to upload a picture to my post but I did upload to the photo gallery if you would like to see her. She really is adorable! Peace...Sandra


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Be careful with a slicker, because it can scratch. The comb is your best defense. Tanner's Togs on Facebook., Marti is also on here - Tanner's Mom. You can check with her on her current prices and discuss what kind of outfit.

To load a picture - reply (or compose a message), go to "go advanced" and then click on the paper clip, upload the picture. You insert by going back to the paperclip and choosing insert. 

In advanced you can click on preview to see how it will look.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Slickers, even soft ones, can be abrasive, I've stabbed myself on occasion while drying Georgie. I never use it for daily grooming, and I always brush just the coat, not the skin, with a slicker.

Madan Pin brush (medium bristle) & a metal comb are your best bet. I brush first, with detangling (Chris Christensen Ice on Ice is my preferred) spray, then gently comb from the bottom, working your way up, until the knot is gone. 

I hope you find something warm that fits her!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

The gallery photos are adorable! How old is Zoey? She reminds me of Lisi when she was young. 
I agree that the slicker brush is only good for combing out the ends of my persian carpets! I would not use it at all. Groomers are not always in the know when it comes to maltese, unfortunately, & treat them like other dogs w/an undercoat---which maltese do not have! 
I have always combed my pups---you can get right down to the skin w/out hurting them. I have 3 different sized combs I use every single day. I use a tiny mustache comb on the face after I have used the big butter comb--which I use first w/the largest teeth side, then a mid sized comb & then the mustache comb on the feet & face. The feet & the face are the most sensitive so you need to be careful to hold the hair taunt away from the skin & comb from the outside to the inside (toward the skin). She obviously still has her baby hair so it will mat easily. There is a product (sold for horses) called Cowboy Magic (I bought mine in a tube in a feed store in CA. but you can google it). Apply a very small dab to a matt & it will be easier to work out w/out pain to the pup. I don't use mine anymore as we don't normally have mats, but when they are little I used it often. It really depends on the texture of the coat how easily they mat. & in the winter with the heating it is usually much worse. 
I would also be careful not to buy too many clothes at this point as they will outgrow them quickly---maybe just a couple of good pjs, warm sweater or two & a coat---for NYC I would buy a really warm one. Lots of dogs don't like stuff on their legs but it looks like Zoey does ok w/that. You may also want to invest in good rain gear. 
Marti does beautiful work (Tanner Togs) and lines her clothes so they don't cause mats so easily. She will need good measurements each time you order as pups grow fast.
One other thing---be sure & clean the hair around the nozzle w/"Bausch & Lomb's re-nu advanced formula triple disinfectant" each day. It will help to keep the tear stains in check (but not remove them). Do not use it in the eyes--just take a cotton pad & wash all around the eye. My dogs love it. It also keeps the "musty" smell at bay.
OK--sorry this got so long. Good luck w/the puppy stage---my favorite!
:thumbsup:


----------



## Bluebird (Nov 28, 2017)

Sandi, do you use the Bausch & Lomb Renu Advanced triple disinfectant (contact lens cleaner) around the mouth as well as in the tear-stain under-eye area? I bought a different Bausch & Lomb product, their "eye wash", which I am using for tear stains, and I have wondered if it is safe to use around the mouth where saliva has discolored the white fur. I think the Renu Advanced and the eye wash that I bought both have boric acid which slowly lightens the red staining which comes from the iron content in tears and in saliva. (I did try to ask my vet about this but he was not aware of the idea of using a boric acid eye-wash or contact-lens product for dog staining.)


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Here's your picture of Zoey. She is very cute. If you have a heating pad, you can put it under her bed....just make sure it doesn't get too hot.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Bluebird said:


> Sandi, do you use the Bausch & Lomb Renu Advanced triple disinfectant (contact lens cleaner) around the mouth as well as in the tear-stain under-eye area? I bought a different Bausch & Lomb product, their "eye wash", which I am using for tear stains, and I have wondered if it is safe to use around the mouth where saliva has discolored the white fur. I think the Renu Advanced and the eye wash that I bought both have boric acid which slowly lightens the red staining which comes from the iron content in tears and in saliva. (I did try to ask my vet about this but he was not aware of the idea of using a boric acid eye-wash or contact-lens product for dog staining.)


Yes, both have boric acid. I take the pad after cleaning under the eyes & rub the under eye hair between the pad which is folded. I do NOT do the hair around the mouth as such. I do sometimes trim the longer hairs around the mouth if they get yucky.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Also do not use scissors to cut out mats, you could injure Zoey. I use this:
https://smile.amazon.com/Conair-Palm-Battery-Powered-Micro-Trimmer/dp/B005KSOCNI


----------



## Malts4metoo (Jul 31, 2017)

Zoey is adorable!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh my gosh I looked in your album your precious little Zoey is ADORABLE :wub:

I use a comb on Maddie she has thin fine hair, her hair doesn't mat hardly ever, if it does it's around her ears. The best thing to do is to comb and then brush , because Maddie has such fine, thin hair I just don't use a brush, I have many but Maddie really doesn't like being brushed I think because her hair is so thin it hurts her skin.

Keep her in sweaters, Marti,( Tanners Toggs) uses satin on the bodice of her clothes, I have never had a mat on Maddie, when using sweaters always check under her arms for mats.

Everyone here can give great advice, again your precious little Zoey is ADORABLE :wub:


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Oh my gosh, she is so adorable!
I know it was awful to have to shave her, but she must be so much more comfortable. Those mats can get tight and pull the skin.
I wanted to mention G.W. Little for small sizes too - https://www.gwlittle.com/.
Enjoy every minute with your beautiful puppy!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Zoey is adorable! I use the Madan wood pin brush. It is great! I also use a comb after I brush to make sure there are no tiny mats. They will only grow larger. And yes, Marti makes adorable clothes. You can pick the fabric and style and send her Zoey's measurements.


----------



## sanlyd (Oct 23, 2017)

OMG Sandi and everyone who responded thank you so much for such valuable information. I feel so much more informed. Zoey is one week shy of 5 months and she weighs in at 2.8 #. I think she will be 3-4 pounds. Zoey's mom was only 4# and her dad was 5#. This breeders puppies tend to be very small. Zoey also was the only pup, I do not know if that means anything. I did buy the slicker brush at the suggestion of the groomer. I wish I did not. I will not use it, especially now that she is no longer matted and I know what to do to keep her from getting matted. Just looking at the brush hurts. I never thought of a heating pad but that is a great idea. Everyone is so helpful and I really appreciate it. Enjoy your day everyone.
Peace...Sandra


----------

